# 2009 Top-Platz Free Brochure



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The >Top-Platz< website has been updated for 2009.

This site now lists 58 of the very best stellplatze in Germany, just click on the one you fancy on the map in the link above for more info.

Or...

You can also download and print off the 2009 brochure, just click on the link below...

>Brochure download link<

All in Germanese, but you should be able to make sense of most of the important info on each one including the address, website link, coords and a handy location map at the end. Keep it in your glovebox if you're off to Germany this year.

Pete.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete...a very useful link.

G


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Many thanks, will be very useful.
Glad to see Minheim is in there, definitely one of the best.

dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Brilliant free link, thanks Pete.....

............must return to Fussen soon.


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish I'd seen this 2 weeks ago  but never mind.

Thanks for the links.

As a matter of interest do you know how these 58 got to be in the Top-Platz?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The organisation has been running for about 5 years.
Stellplatze are inspected and graded by them. This leads to their top recommendations for the year with one or two added and/or subtracted.

A lot of information on the website but it is all in German.

HTH.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

AL8 said:


> As a matter of interest do you know how these 58 got to be in the Top-Platz?


Haven't a clue i'm afraid but I can tell you they are inspected every year and need to get a minimum score of 70 out of 100 points based on the following percentage criteria...

- Location (20%) 
- Design (30%) 
- Equipment (10%) 
- Leisure facilities (20%) 
- Service (20%)

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Peejay,

Thanks a lot for that, we have never stopped in Germany yet, but will do in the near future.

The aires look great!!

Regards Pat


----------

